# Can I train my dog in Shutzhund or send her away to a training facility?



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I am interested in getting into schutzhund but I have no idea where to start!!! 
Will Schutzhund clubs except a member with no prior experience in schutzhund training? I would love to Start Athena on BH training and I found a facility that will title her in BH but I rather be her trainer/handler as I want the bonding experience. I rather not send her away if I don't have to! 
So can Schutzhund experts let me know if a newbie can join a schutzhund club?
I feel intimidated by schutzhund, even though I have done basic obedience my whole life I am probably doing everything wrong for Schutzhund. Any advice on how to get my girl started would be AWESOME!:help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My understanding is that everyone starts knowing next to nothing, and join the club to get it all started!

So find a club(s) in your area, see if you can just go watch a time or two (and HELP!!!!) then join and have a blast 

Good luck.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Step one is to find a Schutzhund club near by that has a training schedule that works with your schedule.

Step two is to get your dog tested and see if she has the nerve/drive for the sport.

Step three is to listen to your TD and helper, do what they tell you, and learn.

Sending your dog away won't teach you anything about the sport or how to train for it. It won't teach you anything about your dog, it won't teach you anything about looking for a good Schutzhund prospect. It will also probably cost you an arm and a leg and you'll be able to tell your friends and family your dog has a title that neither you nor them know what it means.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Step one is to find a Schutzhund club near by that has a training schedule that works with your schedule.
> 
> Step two is to get your dog tested and see if she has the nerve/drive for the sport.
> 
> ...


You're 100% right! I never thought of it like that! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Where are you located in IN? 

United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Where are you located in IN?
> 
> United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events


I am located in Noblesville, right outside Indianapolis.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I emailed O.G. Indianapolis Schutzhund and Polizei for more information today.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike Diehl is in Indy. I have a friend that use to train with him.

Diehl's K9 Training LLC


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am a member of O.G. Indy.  Good club. 

O.G. Landshark is also in Indy. O.G. Landshark


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

It's crazy how much trainers want to teach your dog basic things. One guy I emailed wants almost $2,000 for a puppy obedience! I can go to my local trainer and teach my pup to sit, stay, etc and it's less than a hundred or so. And then to train them for Schutzhund, another trainer wants almost $8,000! Seriously, why ask so much to train a dog? I can BUY a fully trained protection/Schutzhund dog for that kind of cash. Heck, I could buy a whole kennel of Schutzhund prospects for that! I don't get it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because they can get that amount from people that don't put any time into research or anything else...if they have the $ they think paying for a 'professional' to train their dog is much easier than putting the effort into doing it themselves.
Most of the people that have the goal of owning a Schutzhund trained/titled dog are doing so out of the passion for the sport,and enjoying the journey not for the credentials. But there are many breeders willing to pay for the titles for breeding brags.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

burdock87 said:


> It's crazy how much trainers want to teach your dog basic things. One guy I emailed wants almost $2,000 for a puppy obedience! I can go to my local trainer and teach my pup to sit, stay, etc and it's less than a hundred or so. And then to train them for Schutzhund, another trainer wants almost $8,000! Seriously, why ask so much to train a dog? I can BUY a fully trained protection/Schutzhund dog for that kind of cash. Heck, I could buy a whole kennel of Schutzhund prospects for that! I don't get it.


Obviously you have NOT been looking to buy a Schutzhund prospect lately....

a 15-18 month old prospect will cost you between $5K-$7,500 plus shipping.... For one prospect...if you can get a "kennel full" for that you can make a lot of money....

I don't know the trainer you are talking about or to what level they are talking about training the dog too. But IPO3 takes about 3 years of training every day. $8k for that much training and effort is not really a big pay day for the trainer.....

If you can get a fully trained Schutzhund dog for $8k, I can tell you one thing. It is probably not a very good dog and definately does not have very good training....

I personally would rather, and do, train my own dogs....But the prices you quoted, depending on what level of training they are offering is understandable.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

We were discussing this yesterday and there was one guy quoted $20K to get his dog to IPO3. That was HE working his own dog, but working with a well known/successful handler/helper/trainer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't even want to think about the $ I've put into my dog(club level, we'll never go Regional or National level because of my handling skills!)
But truthfully most of the investment goes into the fuel costs. Sad that fuel companies are profitting from my dog training when I'd rather it go to a legitimate purpose....like my club or the helpers/trainers I work with.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jane, think diesel! big time fuel savings.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> We were discussing this yesterday and there was one guy quoted $20K to get his dog to IPO3. That was HE working his own dog, but working with a well known/successful handler/helper/trainer.


I have plenty to say with what has gone wrong with SchH or IPO or whatever politically correct name you want to call it...but THIS is why it will all go down the drain. 
SchH was never intended to be an employment opportunity or welfare for one of the club members who thinks he is more deserving than the rest because he gets to learn on everyone else's dogs. That is what so many losers have turned it into and they have made it simply too expensive for younger people...actually most people of any age.....to afford it.

As for sending your dog away for SchH training. That too is completely antithetical to the purpose of SchH. At least what it used to be. It was intended to be about you and YOUR dog. The bond and what you achieve and learn together. So YOU will know who your dog is, not someone who has no interest other than an income.

I have been around a long time and I have YET to see real talent in the people who set up a cash register and want to tell everyone how much they deserve to be paid for all the wear and tear on their body, etc, etc, etc, BS! 
Some of the worst and most abusive trainers I have ever seen are the ones with their hands out. If that offends anyone charging people these ridiculous amounts of money......good. You are killing what was once a great activity. Get a real job.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

lhczth said:


> We were discussing this yesterday and there was one guy quoted $20K to get his dog to IPO3. That was HE working his own dog, but working with a well known/successful handler/helper/trainer.



That is crazy...

Too many people looking at this as a business, not as sport.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Because they can get that amount from people that don't put any time into research or anything else...if they have the $ they think paying for a 'professional' to train their dog is much easier than putting the effort into doing it themselves.
> Most of the people that have the goal of owning a Schutzhund trained/titled dog are doing so out of the passion for the sport,and enjoying the journey not for the credentials. But there are many breeders willing to pay for the titles for breeding brags.



Very true.


----------

